# Straight from TiVo feed on home page not updating



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

If I go to the home page (via Chrome), the *Straight from TiVo* is not not updating, instead it looks like this:

*Straight From TiVo*
*On the Couch with TiVo: Could I be any more bummed about Matthew Perrys show getting cancelled?*
Having a television dilemma? Need help with a pop culture problem? Each week, we tackle your pressing pop culture problems in our new series, On the Couch with TiVo. Write to us at [email protected] or tweet @TiVo using #onthecouch with your... more

*On the Couch with TiVo: Could I be any more bummed about Matthew Perrys show getting cancelled?*
Having a television dilemma? Need help with a pop culture problem? Each week, we tackle your pressing pop culture problems in our new series, On the Couch with TiVo. Write to us at [email protected] or tweet @TiVo using #onthecouch with your... more

*On the Couch with TiVo: Could I be any more bummed about Matthew Perrys show getting cancelled?*
Having a television dilemma? Need help with a pop culture problem? Each week, we tackle your pressing pop culture problems in our new series, On the Couch with TiVo. Write to us at [email protected] or tweet @TiVo using #onthecouch with your... more


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

On it...thanks.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, we're aware of this and working to fix it. It's an issue with the feed URL for that Matthew Perry post being very, very long and causing issues with the database.


----------

